# Music homework help



## spokati (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi all. I'm writing a short paper for my introductory music class, this time about _Sonata for Trumpet and Wind Ensemble_ by Kent Kennan. I need some help discussing the piece...involving tempo, form, texture, melody, etc. Just two or three sentences about each movement. This is my first music class so I'm struggling! Please help, thanks in advance.

Sonata for Trumpet and Wind Ensemble | Kent Kennan
I. With strength and vigor
II. Slowly with freedom
III. Moderately fast with energy


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

All you have to do is listen to the piece, and write down your impressions. No more, no less.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another question, what would you have done without the internet?


----------



## spokati (Mar 25, 2018)

MarkW said:


> All you have to do is listen to the piece, and write down your impressions. No more, no less.


I don't know how to describe music very well. The textbook has the lingo but I don't know how to apply it, and I can't write _all_ about how the players were dressed or if the music made me feel sad.



Pugg said:


> Another question, what would you have done without the internet?


I would probably fail the class?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Two or three sentences for each movement? Maybe you can give movement one a try and post here for comment. I'm sure some people will listen to the link you gave and try to make helpful comments. I will!

Note that this piece is likely to be unfamiliar to most folks here...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The links are not working for me. But I think you do not need technical language. You just listen to the piece and describe what it sounds like (fast-slow; angry-happy-etc) and what you feel about it (it should be OK to say "nothing" if it leaves you cold). You might also want to add something on what you think the composer and performers are trying to make the listener feel and whether they succeed.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

The more important point here is the asking other people to write your homework for you and then copying it, or the thoughts in it, is plagiarism. This is laziness and you would definitely get a failing grade for it if it were to be discovered. The whole point of education is for you to develop thinking skills and critical analysis skills on your own. Do your own work and maybe you won't get as high a grade ... but you might develop a bit more self-respect than you seem to have now.

I don't mean this to offend you or sound mean. But please think about the ethical principles involved.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I would probably fail the class?


See post from George. :angel:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

You could try Googling it and seeing if you can find an analysis of it.

Or just click this link...  https://lifeofamusicianblog.wordpress.com/2015/04/30/sonata-for-trumpet-and-piano-by-kent-kennan/

(I'm right in thinking that this is the same sonata but that the piano version is the original?)


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> (I'm right in thinking that this is the same sonata but that the piano version is the original?)


It is the same piece, just the piano part orchestrated.



KenOC said:


> Note that this piece is likely to be unfamiliar to most folks here...


I have played it and taught applied trumpet students this staple of the literature.

If this is a Music Appreciation type of class, it can be hard for a student with no prior music background to discuss "_tempo, form, texture, melody_, etc". But if your class is an intro for music majors then you need to grapple with terminology head on.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Never heard of the piece or the composer, and he isn't in Penguin or Third Ear guides, or the Oxford Dictionary of Music. I like it:






You trumpet players need to blow your horn a bit more :devil: (Sorry... couldn't resist...)


----------

